# Anyone wonder whether rock and metal will be ever popular again?



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Because i remember back during the 80's when i was growing up, that rock and metal were really popular. I wish metal and rock was popular again like it was like back in the days.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Metalkitsune said:


> Because i remember back during the 80's when i was growing up, that rock and metal were really popular. I wish metal and rock was popular again like it was like back in the days.


Sure it will come back and be popular again, in about 20 to 30 more years, when this is the music that will be playing in the old-folks' homes.

I'm glad I won't be there to hear it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't think it has ever really gone away, has it? There have been so many metal sub-categories over the years that at least one strain of it will endure but as with many established rock/pop genres metal creatively speaking painted itself into a corner long ago.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Everything is popular somewhere. FM radio is full of Rock and Metal. But audiences for any genre are now totally splintered. The goal now as an enthusiast for any particular genre is to find one's niche, and find where it's being played, either live (if it still lives) or recorded.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Have you looked into so-called "post rock?" I'm just beginning to dip a toe...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

I definitely wonder. I also wonder whether well constructed non-corporate mass produced music will ever be popular again. I miss the days where rock was more popular. There's still some vestiges of rock out there, but it's getting harder to find. Since 2000, Foo Fighters, Muse and Radiohead have kept me from slipping into despair.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Of course there will be niche audiences for just about anything, but rock is more or less dead in terms of mass popularity. But that's okay. It had a pretty good run.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

apricissimus said:


> Of course there will be niche audiences for just about anything, but rock is more or less dead in terms of mass popularity. But that's okay. It had a pretty good run.


This is not true. Before the pandemic hit there were thousands of rock and metal concerts going on all year round.


----------



## Dario (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello! Sorry about my English, I live in Argentina and my native language is Spanish. At the world level I don't know, what I can say is that in my country Argentina and also in Latin America Rock has been displaced by music like Reggaeton and Trap. On this continent, radio stations and TV channels broadcast Pop, Reggaeton and Trap all the time. Trap may continue to grow in popularity for a long time. With regard to Heavy Metal, I think it will never have the popularity it had in the '80s. But as long as there are people who listen to that music, Rock and Metal will not die.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I think OP's impression of the public is a bit skewed. Just because the likes of Maiden and Metallica aren't dominating the airwaves anymore doesn't mean it's not popular. On the other hand, I'd argue it's very much alive - which is an understatement: it's thriving. Metal bands are consistently selling out stadiums worldwide and even smaller venues and lesser known bands are consistently selling out shows and selling records: it's not some uncommon thing for people to like metal whatsoever. I feel like these days everyone and their grandma likes metal, it's like saying "people don't like rock music anymore!" which is a very generic and false statement.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm with Pete Townshend on this.

https://ultimateclassicrock.com/pete-townshend-rock-isnt-dead/


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> I'm with Pete Townshend on this.
> 
> https://ultimateclassicrock.com/pete-townshend-rock-isnt-dead/


Yeah, seems most people don't like guitar oriented rock. Like i know a girl band known as Babymetal who could really play,but seems like people forgot about what rock music is.

Now they are calling disco and rap rock music,i'm like what?

Disco and rap are not rock music.


----------

